# Playtime with Natalie



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

They had fun. lol. I love Natalie, such a glorious big girl. What happen to the Goldens head?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Never a dull moment  Natalie is just beautiful to watch, and it's so funny that the rest of the gang look so 'small' ! Can't imagine how you have them all inside!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> They had fun. lol. I love Natalie, such a glorious big girl. What happen to the Goldens head?


not really sure if he got bit by something that abcessed or if he ran into a stick out in the woods... but he came in with a bloody sore on his head... its healing and should fill in but its taking forever..


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

nolefan said:


> Never a dull moment  Natalie is just beautiful to watch, and it's so funny that the rest of the gang look so 'small' ! Can't imagine how you have them all inside!


Ode to open concept houses... I have been staying up at night with bing (he is in heart failure) and usually its just Nats and Cuinn downstairs at night but because i have been up bing has been downstairs and Meir who is such a mommas boy he drives craig nuts if I am not there... and he and Natalie are acting like its a big old slumber party.... slamming around jumping on furniture I was like ummmm no no no no no!!!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh, no. I'm so sorry, I had no idea what was going on with Bing. I somehow missed it. You've been through so much....
I'm so sad to hear this, I just don't even know what to say


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

The last post I saw you had found a new specialist who you felt so good about.... I just hate this.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

nolefan said:


> The last post I saw you had found a new specialist who you felt so good about.... I just hate this.


He will be fine... don't feel bad... heart failure is the best of the options and is highly treatable he has a cardiologist appointment next week and if it is what we think then we should be able to get him on a medication regiment and while we can't fix ... he can live a long time with chronic heart failure... I actually feel pretty good about the diagnosis ... if it were a liver issue there would be nothing that we could do so this is ok... really!!! =+)


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Shalva said:


> He will be fine... don't feel bad... heart failure is the best of the options and is highly treatable he has a cardiologist appointment next week and if it is what we think then we should be able to get him on a medication regiment and while we can't fix ... he can live a long time with chronic heart failure... I actually feel pretty good about the diagnosis ... if it were a liver issue there would be nothing that we could do so this is ok... really!!! =+)


I'm sorry he's still having trouble. You have a great atitude about it, and I am glad you feel it's something that can be managed. He is a fighter for sure.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> I'm sorry he's still having trouble. You have a great atitude about it, and I am glad you feel it's something that can be managed. He is a fighter for sure.


I wish it weren't happening at all but we think this is manageable ... he is carrying ten pounds of fluid in his belly so he is on a diuretic and seems to be improving hopefuly next week we will have more direction..


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

That is a lot of dog!  Looks like you have a great crew that can definitely keep each other entertained and worn out! 

Beautiful dogs--all of them! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Hoping and prayers your fighter, Bing, gets the perfect med. regimen from the cardiologist.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

thanks all for the kind words about Bing... we are hopeful at this point... 

Wagners, yes Natalie is alot of dog but honestly most of the time she is hanging out on the couch or sleeping... when she gets going she can really move... but generally she is a low key kinda girl... she makes my goldens look positively hyper active


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Shalva said:


> heart failure is the best of the options and is highly treatable he has a cardiologist appointment next week and if it is what we think then we should be able to get him on a medication regiment and while we can't fix ... he can live a long time with chronic heart failure... I actually feel pretty good about the diagnosis ... if it were a liver issue there would be nothing that we could do so this is ok... really!!! =+)


 
I'm so glad, I was so afraid that when you said you were up with him at night that he was really doing poorly. Fortunately, I do not know much about heart failure, other than it goes in stages. I am so glad that you are optimistic that he can have some good life quality if you can manage the condition. I know I'm not the only one who is pulling for Bing


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

nolefan said:


> I'm so glad, I was so afraid that when you said you were up with him at night that he was really doing poorly. Fortunately, I do not know much about heart failure, other than it goes in stages. I am so glad that you are optimistic that he can have some good life quality if you can manage the condition. I know I'm not the only one who is pulling for Bing


Nah, I am up at night cause he is on a diuretic and he has to pee every hour. I could go upstairs but with 7 dogs in the bedroom( nats and cuinn sleep downstairs) someone always ends up getting tripped over and by the time I get him out he has peed on the floor and there are 9 dogs all wide awake, its just easier to stay downstairs with him. 

I have been up with him for four nights about four times a night I am hoping he might actually sleep tonight


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I bet they are playing in doors today,with all this rain.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

goldensrbest said:


> I bet they are playing in doors today,with all this rain.


I tossed them outside they were driving me crazy.... Natalie knocked the couch right over


----------

